# Hello there!



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say Hi, back on here after a couple of years when our little bundle of joy came along. I was pretty much a FF addict during all of my txs and founds the boards absolutely fabulous, without them I am honestly not sure how I would have got through, such a tough thing. 

I won't go through my history as it's all below but our big pressure is age so feeling if we want a number 2 we haven't really got the time to wait, we start downregging on Tuesday for what is our 3rd IVF but 8th tx overall.  Unfortunately not feeling in tip top shape physically!

Also worried about just coping with tx with a little one as last time could give everything to tx but then having a gorgeous little man who makes you laugh and shows so much love surely will help take our minds off it too. 

Lots of anticipation and anxiety but excitement as well, it does now feel right to be trying again, a while back I wasn't sure the timing was right but now little person is that much more independent it feels more right. 

Anyway, you may discover I ramble a bit!! Best of luck and             to all, I have posted so many of those little symbols!! 

x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Tiny 

Just wanted to say I hope that your tx is going ok and that you have been feeling ok with DR   

We were extremely lucky and have a wonderful DS from our first round of ICSI. Over the last few weeks we have been doing pre treatment tests and hope to start our second round of ICSI on my next cycle. As you said lots and lots of excitement but lots and lots of anxiety aswell    It also feels quite crazy to be here again...... suddenly the last treatment only feels like yesterday!

How are you managing with your DS? Hope you are coping ok, it is one of my biggest concerns too this time.

Lots and lots of luck       

Pepper xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Pepper, thanks for the reply (our sons share the same first name!!) 

We have our downreg scan tomorrow so will be interesting to see where we are at, my AF played ball though and came as it should have along with some lovely headaches! 

I am worried about the latter stages of stimming and EC/ET (       that we get there) with little one. 

Good luck when you do start, not enjoying the jabs again, that's for sure. 

      to you too

Tiny xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello again

Wow how bizzare - can't believe our sons share the same first name!   

Hope all went well today at your scan, gives you a bit more of an idea I guess about when things may happen..... although you can still never be really that sure! I did start having a bit of a panic about how we will manage the days when we are in for scans every other day, but I think I am most worried about the 2ww. Last time I really did nothing but I know this time that really won't be an option.

We are going off on holiday on thursday for a week and then have a review with our consultant when we get back. Hoping I should start DR early June....... fingers crossed     Not looking forward to all those jabs again either!!!

Lots and lots of            
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
We started stimms last night and the jab was so sore   . Juggling a new job and a little one around appointments is very tricky! Our clinic is over an hour away too which doesn't help.  I am worried about the 2ww, I have just started a new job and have already had to tell my new Head about IVF, I don't think she has any idea I will need some extended time off though. So far have managed to make up the hours by swapping my days a bit but if I decide to be off for the 2ww obviously can't do that and between EC and ET!  Looking back at my diary from last time I felt pretty grotty for a while after everything.

Enjoy your hols/hope you enjoyed your hols           xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Tiny   

How are you doing?? How are things going??  I hope all has been going well and as it should be. What stage are you at now? I do hope it has been ok especially with all the juggling of work, babies and appointments. 

We had the most amazing holiday and I now feel totally ready to start this cycle...... fingers crossed for thursday as we have an appointment with our consultant and I hope we get the go ahead then   

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
As I type on my iPad we are in a hotel near the clinic ready for EC tomorrow at 10am!! 12 follies on Friday so hoping some great eggs tomorrow. 


A good holiday sounds great, good luck Thur, very weird doing it all again, just    This is it now         


X x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Really hope that today went well and you got some great eggs from your follies

   lots and lots of prayers for good news tomorrow and your eggs all fertilise    

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
EC was yesterday and we only got 5 but the clinic seemed pleased, 4 fertilised today and they are hoping to take them to blasts with a Saturday transfer, if not it will be a Thursday transfer, really hoping all 4 continue to develop well. Still quite sore today but excited as well. Keeping everything crossed and       


X x


----------

